
Tesla to $650 all time record in after hours market after posting Q4 Results - johnmorrison
https://ir.tesla.com/
======
johnmorrison
As of the Q4 results posted a few hours ago, TSLA has risen from a closing
price of around $580 to over $650 in the after hours market. This is a stock
that was trading for just $185 within the last twelve months - a 350%
multiplication in price.

Stock:

[https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/TSLA/](https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/TSLA/)

Here's the PDF of the results:

[https://ir.tesla.com/static-
files/b3cf7f5e-546a-4a65-9888-c9...](https://ir.tesla.com/static-
files/b3cf7f5e-546a-4a65-9888-c928b914b529)

